# Ronja bragg (non-GSD)



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ronja was adopted from the Peninsula SPCA on 14 March 2009.

Today, 21 April 2009, Ronja passed her CGC and TDI under evaluator Helen Noles at the Merrimack Dog Training Club in Hampton, VA.










Please excuse the bad picture, I'm so disappointed they didn't come out. DH shot over 100 photos of the evaluation and participants, and didn't realize he had the camera on the outdoor sports setting, so only about 8 pictures turned out (like the one above).


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Big Congrats! that is awesome


----------

